# 26in cruiser bmx klunker



## j69rr (Aug 2, 2013)

I dont think this is the right catagory but heres my klunker I ride quite often. It was originally a 3-speed now a single speed coaster brake  with a little touch of bmx.
 Thanks
  John


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 22, 2013)

Awe sum klunker, it was a 3speed and why now a single speed?


----------



## frankmiller11 (Sep 20, 2013)

beautifull looking bike you have there mate.


----------



## j69rr (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the complements. When I found this bike in a trash pile on the side of the road the three speed coaster wheel was bent bad. It didnt have a seat or seat pole. it had the big cruiser bars with a front hand brake. It also had white wall tires. I always loved the early bmx klunker look and I just wanted to throw something easy together.The only part I had to buy new was the seat pole. The front wheel came with the bike,the rear wheel,tires,tubes,pedals,and seat I had. The bars and neck came off a next bmx frame from another trash pile.lol Its fun to ride. One day I might do something with that crank and sprocket. Either add a spider or switch to a 3-piece set up.

Thanks again
 John


----------

